# KINGSFORD CHARCOAL ON SALE AT HOME DEPOT



## hawk wild bbq co (May 27, 2011)

I just got back from Home Depot.  Purchased 400 lbs. of Kingsford charcoal , they have it 2-20lbs bags for only 7.97 no limit.  The add says 9.97 but when you get in there it is only 7.97.  Couldnt help myself stocked up.  lol


----------



## JIMMYJAM (May 28, 2011)

Hittin the depot tomarrow sweet


----------



## cookking (May 28, 2011)

I'm going to have to go and check that out here too. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Griff (May 28, 2011)

I bought 240 lbs at that price yesterday. It was weird like Hawk said, the ad said $9.97 but the in-store price was $7.97.


----------



## bbquzz (May 28, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> I bought 240 lbs at that price yesterday. It was weird like Hawk said, the ad said $9.97 but the in-store price was $7.97.



A good kind of dyslexia


----------



## bigwheel (May 28, 2011)

Anybody get around to trying out the new Hickory flavor yet?


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (May 28, 2011)

I havent tried it no.  I usually use hickory splits or embers from the smoker in my grill


----------



## Tannehill Kid (May 28, 2011)

Made my yearly trip to HD to stock up charcoal and got 400#s also.  I had one double bag left over from last year and they were 21.6# bags.  They have it on sale at this time every year and I stock up.  Notice Sams was $16 plus for two 23# bags.


----------



## Griff (May 29, 2011)

Yep, I always buy a year's supply on Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## bigwheel (May 29, 2011)

Dang Griff bet a person need a dedicated igloo to store all that charcoal. I aint bought a single bag of that nasty stuff in years. Electricity and gas is the only way to fly as concerns the heat source for about all outdoorsy cooking chores. Just my itchy knee sun she yen of course


----------



## Griff (May 29, 2011)

Bigwheel I have a gasser thar I use a lot 'cause it's quick and easy, but I still like to play with fire.  And winter cooks use a lot of charcoal.


----------



## TimBear (May 29, 2011)

I picked up 200 lbs today


----------



## bigwheel (May 30, 2011)

Yep can imagine how much charcoal a dedicated outdoor cook go through in a winter up there. Seen the pics of cooking in ten foot snow banks etc. Johnny Horton always claim when its Springtime in Alaska its 40 below etc. Tell my girl friend Sarah I still love her and will vote for her for Prez early and often


----------



## Crabnbass (May 30, 2011)

[quote="bigwheel] Johnny Horton always claim when its Springtime in Alaska its 40 below etc. [/quote]

Johnny Horton is classic! Chug-a-lug, Chug-a-lug....


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (May 30, 2011)

That's a good buy we also stocked up.................


----------



## JWJR40 (May 31, 2011)

I guess I have to check out Home Depot.  I just paid $7.97 for one 18lb bag at Walmart.


----------



## Pappy (May 31, 2011)

Salesman at HD said the sale ends at the end of the week.  I bought 200 lps.


----------



## californiagrillin (Jun 1, 2011)

Had a BBQ over the weekend and invited friends and family. They asked what they should bring and along with the beer and food, I told them to bring 2 - 40lb packages of kingsford as well. Needless to say, I'm good for awhile.


----------



## johnm1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just to be part of the club but better I bought 600 lbs...

(more like 80 but hate to be left out)


----------



## cookking (Jun 8, 2011)

I got 120 lbs myself. I thought about it and said "what the heck?" by the time I was able to get back there, the sale was off. I'm still good for a while.


----------



## muddave (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------

